# White noise problem with Audison Bit Ten



## 02bluesuperroo (Oct 31, 2006)

I started having this problem so I searched on the web and found two guys on an accord forum with the exact same problem. 

In the morning normally, but not always, especially if I'm driving with the audio all the way down or switching between sources, out of no where a relatively loud, constant static/white noise will start to come from my speakers. It may or may not be related to temperature because it has been getting worse as the temperature has dropped. Yesterday morning was 18* but I left it powered down until my car warmed up. I'm sure the unit was still pretty cold. It did it to me 3 times yesterday, twice in the morning. Before that it was normally only once every few days. If I power it down and back up, it works fine.

I know its not coming from the source unit because my HU is power the rear speakers and they don't have the noise. I know its not the amps because I swapped in a 3rd amp and they all make the noise.

Complete System Upgrade: Audison Bit ten, Alpine PDX, Hertz, ID Max - Page 2 - Drive Accord Honda Forums


----------



## devil_666 (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm having the same issue with my Audison Bit-ten..
Any idea how to fix it???


----------



## south east customz (Jan 17, 2011)

Sounds like bad grounds.
What cars?
I've done a few and never had noise issues..except with 2 different cars with computer upgrades.


----------



## devil_666 (Feb 24, 2012)

it's an Audi a4 b8.. the noise is not permanent..it happens only ones in a while
a loud static/white noise will start to come from the speakers and simply power off the complete audio system, start it again the noise will be gone..

sorry for my grammar..


----------



## south east customz (Jan 17, 2011)

Where there any relays used? Sometimes those have issues, usually on the amp turn on. But they can emit rfi.
Seen it happen very recently in a BMW I did. Replaced the relay and no induced noise


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

I own a bit10. Always been noisy, sounds like white noise. Mine was pretty permanent though. Got a replacement, same issue with the new one. Had it connected to a filtered 12v transformer, still high background noise. Might be some construction error present among some units. Gotta be bad qualiity control...


----------



## dobslob (Sep 19, 2011)

We had an issue with a batch of them where this "white noise" would appear at rather random times and in a few cases would stay on. The noise is very loud and at times is louder than the music being played. This issue hasn't been an out of the box type of deal either, it always seems to appear after the system has been played a while. I don't recall the cause but this hasn't been an issue for months. 

Contact the retailer where you bought the BitTen and let them know what is going on, they will be able to get you an RMA and have a replacement sent. 

The BitTen has been an extremely solid piece for us. I assure you, the white noise issue is solved and the product has been noise free for months.


----------



## devil_666 (Feb 24, 2012)

south east customz said:


> Where there any relays used? Sometimes those have issues, usually on the amp turn on. But they can emit rfi.
> Seen it happen very recently in a BMW I did. Replaced the relay and no induced noise


No, there's no relay in this setup.
I guess its an issue with bit ten only, will try another unit.


----------



## south east customz (Jan 17, 2011)

No relay to turn on the amps? The output off the bit's (one and 10) are only 20ma. 
But I would definitely swap it. I had a few that froze up. But never a noise that was internal, all have been external and fixable thru TS techniques


----------



## 02bluesuperroo (Oct 31, 2006)

dobslob said:


> We had an issue with a batch of them where this "white noise" would appear at rather random times and in a few cases would stay on. The noise is very loud and at times is louder than the music being played. This issue hasn't been an out of the box type of deal either, it always seems to appear after the system has been played a while. I don't recall the cause but this hasn't been an issue for months.
> 
> Contact the retailer where you bought the BitTen and let them know what is going on, they will be able to get you an RMA and have a replacement sent.
> 
> The BitTen has been an extremely solid piece for us. I assure you, the white noise issue is solved and the product has been noise free for months.


Sorry I never reported back but this is my take on it as well. My retailer got me a new one at no charge and it has been awesome. 100% happy I bought this unit.


----------



## petern23 (Oct 9, 2006)

I was the one who posted the original thread with the noise problem. I had the unit replaced and that problem went away. It usually happened when the car was cooler - I had white noise problems in the morning every day, but never in the afternoon. I had a PPI DCX-730 that had a very similar problem if the temperature went below 32 - I would get loud popping until the system was turned on for about a minute.

I still have daily problems with the bit ten, though. The installer told me that since they didn't sell me the PDX amps (even though they are an Alpine dealer), they are blaming my amps.

The problems now are as follows:

1. If I don't turn the ignition for a full second, the unit doesn't come on. The installer wired the turn-on for the bit ten to my ignition because he couldn't find an amp turn-on out of my HU. This is a minor annoyance and all I need to do it start the ignition again.

2. Sometimes the volume goes up and down as if the unit is possessed. This happened today. The volume will fade about every 3 seconds down to silence and then fade back in. If I shut off the engine and restart the car and unit, it goes away. Again, a minor annoyance unless I'm on a highway where I can't stop.

3. Every once in a while I lose a channel or the sub as described in the original post. It happened last week. I turn on my car and my mids are gone. I plug in the USB (I carry a laptop at all times in part because of this issue) and the problem goes away or the volume on one channel is all the way to the minimum - as if I connected to the unit and lowered the volume. I pull it back up and everything is fine. I'm guessing this might be a "feature" instead of a bug to protect my speakers/amps if there was a voltage spike on the unit. None of my other settings are changed when this happens - just the volume goes to negative infinity.

4. My last other problem is a constant annoyance. Whenever I go over a bump, I loose 1 channel. It's usually the left channel high and mid, but sometimes it's the right. Then if I turn the volume up past a certain level, it comes back on. The threshold for the channel coming back on was 15 on my HU volume. I lowered my whole system volume from the bit ten software by 3.5 DB (improved hiss and feedback issues!) and now the threshold is volume level 25 on the HU. I encounter the problem constantly while listening to talk radio or podcasts, but almost never when I had full-spectrum electronic music or loud rock.

I would say that the problem is not related to the Honda headunit or the input voltage that the bit ten senses because the threshold changed when I lowered the volume on the bit ten. It either has something to do with the output voltage being cut automatically (like the first problem) or possibly even my amp if it has some circuitry that doesn't let a channel turn on unless it has a certain magnitude of signal. Either way, something is having a contact problem because it happens when I go over a bump.

Any experts want to diagnose this? The people at the shop where I got it installed 17 months ago have made it clear that they're not willing to help me. I was their first bit ten customer and they screwed up the installation the first time and continued to say it was probably my "bad" amps that are the same ones they have nailed to wall for hundreds over list price. Would you say I might have another bad bit ten or a bad installation? I updated the firmware with them last November when I had it replaced the first time.


----------



## petern23 (Oct 9, 2006)

Thanks to the guys at Electromedia, these problems have been solved. The turn-on problem was related to a weak battery. I got a new lead-acid battery (like the yellow top) and haven't had trouble since. He said my other problems seemed power-related and the battery should help.

The problem of one side going out was related to the Honda OEM amplifier. If the amplifier doesn't sense the resistance of a speaker, it turns off the channel. This is why the speaker-level turn-on the bit Ten didn't work as well. If the amp didn't see a load, it assumed there was no speaker, so it didn't turn anything on. The Audison rep installed resistors in-line with the high-level outs and it solved this issue.

Also, as reps like to do, he told me about the Audison Voce 5.1K. I previously thought I was done spending on this system, but I'm sold on it now. (1000x1 class D + 130x2 AB + 75x2 AB with A-bias)


----------



## TheDoc46 (Feb 15, 2012)

Audison Bit Ten here, had for one yr. Problem started about 3 months ago. Would start anywhere between 5 - 15 mins into my journey. Nothing i could do to rectify, other than a full power down of the ignition. Ended up getting on my nerves enough to take it back to the Audison dealer. They said, it was a known problem with a small batch around that time frame i purchased mine. replaced it free of charge.. Its a good product and the manufacturer is not turning its nose. Thanks Audison.


----------



## 02bluesuperroo (Oct 31, 2006)

Petern, that amp sounds awesome! Glad to hear all your issues are resolved.

My replacement unit has been like a rock since I got about a year ago. Thanks Audison!


----------

